

Coursera—new online classes - lelf
https://www.coursera.org/courses#201204

======
Mutinix
This is ridiculously good. I would sign up for all of these courses if I had
the time to. I have signed up for three courses from Udacity, so I guess I'll
take a few Coursera courses once I'm done with them. I'll also have a lot more
time in the summer.

MIT has been offering a lot of free material online with its OCW initiative,
and there have been other such resources out there for quite a while. However,
to live in such a time when courses from some of the best universities in the
world are offered for free to millions of people in a format specifically
tailored for this medium is nothing short of extraordinary.

